# Ergonomics in the Professional Kitchen



## Maurice van Bussel (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I am Maurice, a Dutch Industrial design student and part time cook. Before studying industrial design I did a cooking school in Belgium and worked in several high end restaurants. Now I am graduating on a ergonomically improved professional kitchen. Due to my own experience as a cook I know how important ergonomics are in the kitchen. So I thought an ergonomically optimized kitchen would be a valuable desire for this industry. 
Additionally, not a lot of kitchen design and manufacture companies take ergonomics into account. Hopefully with this project I can find interesting directions and improve the industry ergonomics.

*That is the reason I need help from you guys!!*

I am trying to obtain knowledge about all kitchen circumstances and the perception of the cooks in it. If you can help answer the following questions you would extremely help me:

_Do you have any physical complains about working in the kitchen and what are these complains?
Do you have any idea what might cause these complains and do you do anything to prevent it?

Do you have any mental complains about working in the kitchen and what are these complains?
Do you have any idea what might cause these complains and do you do anything to prevent it?

Additionally, there is a stigma described by: "if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen". In my eyes it means if you can not handle the pressure, abuse or harsh circumstances this job is not fit for you. How do you guys feel about this?

Do you have any tips or remarks that could be useful for my project?_

Thank you very much for helping me!!

Cheers, Maurice


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I appreciate your efforts Maurice, but I think that the left handed monkey wrench has already been invented.
We have HACCP regulations in place, we have sanitation and hygiene rules to follow, we work in close quarters with all different walks of life, in chaos. What more could you add?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Workflow optimization.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello Maurice
you're handling a good idea, 
ChefRoss describes above: "_We have HACCP regulations in place, we have sanitation and hygiene rules to follow, we work in close quarters with all different walks of life,* in chaos*._"
Ergonomics in 8/10 of our establishments are decades behind the automobile or aeronotic industry for example.
Small judicious arrangements in the kitchens allow to release the physical constraints, boost the quality work, increase the satisfaction of the team members, etc. etc. ...
There is work to be done. 
If you wish, we could share our views. 
Next, find out how to market this service.
Smakelijke groeten


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

thomas fontaine said:


> Small judicious arrangements in the kitchens allow to release the physical constraints, boost the quality work, increase the satisfaction of the team members, etc. etc. ...


Like what for instance please?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

There are plenty of examples of ergonomics being applied to kitchens. A food processor like a Robot Coupe, anti fatigue mats and induction burners are all designed with ergonomics in mind. When designing a kitchen, things like work flow optimizations are considered depending on things like the menu, available space and finances. 
Now if you could figure out how to get more reliable help, that would be revolutionary.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Yes and those thing already exist. 
So..... unless someone designs and invents robots that will pick up boxes that weigh more than 50 lbs, (cause that's a complaint my body has okay/) or some ergonomic way to make employees work THEN I will consider this nothing more than what I mentioned above.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

chefross said:


> ...unless someone designs and invents robots that will pick up boxes that weigh more than 50 lbs, (cause that's a complaint my body has okay/) or some ergonomic way to make employees work THEN I will consider this nothing more than what I mentioned above.


it starts with good practices, here is a basic communication that we find in many local establishments, and even severely punished if not respected
https://www.samstransport.co.uk/sites/samstransport.co.uk/files/Lifting_0.jpg
concerning robots:
https://www.dabtech.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Vacuum-Lifter.png
Whish you all the best


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Look, I work in a kitchen owned by a very cheap owner. Today I made ciabatta loaves20 kg flour, 14kg water, a little yeast, and some salt. It all goes in a mixer, and when it’s been mixed, it goes on a table. The mixing bowl weighs 15 kg, the dough weighs 34 kgs. I need another person to help me lift the bowl up to the table so I can pull the dough out. Yes there are scissor jacks and bowl lifts, the owner won’t buy them. The table is too low, and my back hurts stooping over dividing the dough. On my second day I came in with 4 bricks, one for each leg of the table to elevate it.
Conclusion: You can’t fix or design around cheapness. If the owner won’t pay for it, they won’t pay for it.

We also have 7 ( seven, count them) standup freezers, some one door, some 2 door, and some 3 door. A walk in freezer is much more ergonomic, labour saving, space saving, and just all around better. Now, calculate that each of the 7 freezers costs between $2,000 and $6,000, calculate that each freezer draws between 20 and 40 amps each. Now calculate that a 12’x12’ (4 meters by 4meters) would cost between $20-24,000, and using a single 3-5 hp compressor would only draw 40 amps maximum.
Conclusion: You can’t fix stupid, you can’t fix stubbornness, you can’t fix cheapness.

Our daytime dishwashing person is of normal height, 5’6” ( 168 cm) the washing sink is comfortable for her to work in. Our relief dishwasher is much shorter and she has difficulty reaching the sink. What does she do?
She goes to the back alley, gets a small pallet from a nearby motorcycle store, and lays this down in front of her sink, enabling her to reach the sink comfortably.

Conclusion: Not macht erfinderisch, or “necessity is the mother of invention” 

You can design all you want, but who will pay for it?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hallo Maurice,

I appreciate anyone wanting to make things better in a kitchen.

To answer a few of your questions....

_Physical complaints about working in the kitchen- Kitchens are too hot for me, but any solutions only result in also cooling the hot food. Not sure any solution can work.

Mental complaints will always vary. People are all different so I don't know that you can change this issue. _

There is a certain truth about your Stigma truism. Cooking isn't easy and those that think it should be easy, don't fare well...

As far as your project, focus on repetitive tasks within that one unique operation. Space allocation by operational needs on a case by case basis.

I worked in a chinese restaurant and they dedicated more than half the kitchen to vegetable prep because that is the foundation of Chinese cuisine. Should you design a BBQ restaurant the same?

If you are designing a commercial kitchen, you should sit down with the chef and a copy of the menu to optimize all aspects of that unique operation.

I remember a similar school project that had to include requirements for power, CFM for hoods, programmed replacement costs of all equipment, sewage, waste management, selection of approved materials, employee flow, etc. A real pain, but I learned from it!

Good luck!


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

_"... The chaotic kitchen of Anthony Bourdean's Kitchen Confidential, the screaming chef embodied by Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares, and the lastminute scramble of cooking competitions or Robert Irvine's challenges all havesomething in common ... *you don't actually want your kitchen to run this way !* *A daily fight for survival is the opposite of the lean kitchen*, where work is standard and predictable, pace is sustainable, and time for immaculate planninghas already been allocated. The net result isn't boring...it's a foundation thatenables normal humans together to achieve superhuman things. ... "_
http://www.leankitchens.com/


----------



## Maurice van Bussel (Feb 28, 2020)

thomas fontaine said:


> Hello Maurice
> you're handling a good idea,
> ChefRoss describes above: "_We have HACCP regulations in place, we have sanitation and hygiene rules to follow, we work in close quarters with all different walks of life,* in chaos*._"
> Ergonomics in 8/10 of our establishments are decades behind the automobile or aeronotic industry for example.
> ...


Hello Thomas, 
Thanks for your reply! This was my thought exactly. If small or big adjustments can be made, it can make the difference in this repetitive work environment. I would like to hear some of your views on this topic. Could we maybe have a private talk about this subject? 
With regards, Maurice


----------



## Maurice van Bussel (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you all! I know that it could be a challenge to improve this environment however even with small changes I believe it can make the difference. Furthermore, things like cleaning ergonomics and tools that relieve mental difficulties and stress are directions that could be interesting. Anyway, thanks for the replies.


----------

